# Dodgefreak8's 29gal Journal



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone Just wanted to start up this journal. All of my equiptment will be here this week. here are my specs so far

130w 30" coralife light(I'm not going to run the full 130 watts all the time at frist though)
Pressurised co2
I am going to try modifying the EI dosing to fit my needs
ADA amazonia aquasoil

for plants I have the following on the way:

HC
rotala sp "mini"
rotala sp Green
L. Aromatica
wisteria
anubias "petite"
Downoi

here is my hardscape so far









here is the planned aquascaping








Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Where's the Rotala "mini" going? Looks good so far!! Maybe have the HC trail bend a tad more to the right, but otherwise, it will look very nice when it is filled in!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

I havent decided yet. I am going to kind of wing it when I get to planting. Just wanted a basic outline to follow. thanks for your suggestion!!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

here's an update


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

water in the tanks and moved some rocks around


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Rock placement in second picture was better, I think. It allowed a nice trail with a perfect curve. I highly suggest that you use that one instead BEFORE you plant!!! Regardless, I love your driftwood!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hows this look?? I made a more defined trail.. I also decided to add a java fern and I had to plant my HC because it was starting to die on me. I figured I would just take my chances with the "Melting Plants".. they wer going to melt anyway, I just hope they make it now.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

I find the pale slates not that natural looking, maybe you should cover them with riccia or moss


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

Well its starting to come together finally. Here are some updates:
here you can see some new growth on the downoi and its the only plant that pearls for me so far








here is my fissiden wood!! What a PITA!








here is a few stems of rotala sp. 'mini' it's a cool little plant but I am not real sure what I am going to do with it yet








some rotala colorata FREEBIE from a purchase!!!








Full tank shot so far. I have some anubias nana 'petite' coming to cover the driftwood on the left and some l Aromatica for the bare spot in the back left corner..


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

well I got more plants but the L. Aromatica was an emersed version. it is growing but I ordered some submerged to replace it with. I also have alot more anubias 'petite' on the way!!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

Got more plants today!! Almost done with scaping, I am just waiting for more anubias 'petite'. give me some feedback people!!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

here's an update. After killing my HC in a blackout I recently replanted it. I'm not really battling algea but I have some in the tank.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Love the big pice of DW covered in Fissidens. The stems need to fill in to really give that kinda valley impression but should look good when they do.


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

here's a little update. My once very small crypt turned into a monster!!
also the HC fizzled out do to lack of light form the stems steeling it


----------

